# Pop-up gazebo - 3m x 3m (or so)



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get one from at short notice... must be a pop-up type, have sides and delivery by Sat 

I have Â£100 to spend... Argos do one, but they are sold out


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I have the one from Costco, about Â£150. very sturdy and goes up and down like an umbrella


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Anyone know where I can get one from at short notice... must be a pop-up type, have sides and delivery by Sat
> 
> I have Â£100 to spend... Argos do one, but they are sold out


Do no other Argos branches have them?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Apparently only available (or not as the case may be) for their on-line store... but if someone has a catalogue handy, maybe they can check if it's also a store order item?



jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I can get one from at short notice... must be a pop-up type, have sides and delivery by Sat
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is it a 3m x 3m and inc side panels?

Anyway, I don't have a Costco card :-/



markh said:


> I have the one from Costco, about Â£150. very sturdy and goes up and down like an umbrella


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Costco also do a proper car port type of tent. It's big (4m x 3m or something huge - a Rangerover fits in it) with covers on both three sides. I think it's Â£150 or so though (can check tomorrow if you are desperate). More than happy to pick one up if the TTOC can transfer me the cash (and someone could pick it up from me on their way past on Saturday - someone from Wales must be coming along the M4).

Rhod


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Apparently only available (or not as the case may be) for their on-line store... but if someone has a catalogue handy, maybe they can check if it's also a store order item?


Got mine from Argos (pop-up one) from the store, about a month ago, and the sides as well.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mark. Asda Â£ 45 ( no sides but you can buy them for a few extra Â£Â£Â£ )

But the box is BIG, as long as you flick one of the back seats forward it should go in.

Was thinking of getting one for Saturday, but thought it would lower the tone ? But I'm going already so it would be low already.

Are we expecting sun or rain ?

Ian.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ian,

What colour? and is it a pop-up?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

B&Q do them as do Makro Cash n Carry, I'm pretty sure most DIY places do them nowadays :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The only one I can find at back on-line and my local depot is Â£300 :? and I don't have a Makro card


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mark 40-45 quid are pop ups.

25 quid are clip together ones.

they are green IIRC

Ian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the help...

Clive is checking out the Asda and Argos offering


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Managed to get one at Argos tonight, so panic over - thanks all.

Only problem now is how to get it to Brooklands in my roadster!

Clive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

if it'll fit in a zed, you are welcome to stow it in the Zed, but i'm not at Brooklands til Sunday, so if you wanted it on Saturday, sorry


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Tim - it would probably fit in the passenger seat!

I'm going to ask AmD to take it down for me (I'm there tomorrow) but if they can't, I'll let you know!

Clive


----------

